# Attitude seedbank giving away 15 seeds -X-Mas Giveaway-



## Tact (Dec 3, 2009)

You get 3 seeds each of 5 different genetic strains from DNA seeds, _you pay shipping and handling_. When I checked this morning they were all 'out of stock', but it stipulates it starts tomorrow _December 4th -December 7th_.

Assuming this free offer kicks off in Attitude's native GMT time, that means @ 6pm CST tonight it is 12 A.M GMT tomorrow. So check back on this website before you guys go to sleep and have a CC ready, shipping should be between $10-$25 for 15 free seeds, expect them to go fast!

*4pm PST = 12am GMT
5pm MST = 12am GMT
6pm CST = 12am GMT
7pm EST = 12 am GMT*

_*Post on here when you find them available, perhaps it is not available right at the stroke of midnight GMT time, but later in the day 6am-10am GMT?_
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds/cat_126.html


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

12:01


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 3, 2009)

I bet you cant guess what I will be doing at 00:00:01 

eace:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 3, 2009)

So now I'm completely confused. Is it at 0:00:01 GB time or USA Central Standard time?
Am I going to bed early or staying up late?


----------



## Tact (Dec 3, 2009)

I guess assume it is midnight GMT time, so OHC if you are CST check @ 6 pm, or adjust if you are not CST so you are checking back @ midnight GMT.

Edit: I edited the initial post to reflect the times of midnight GMT.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 3, 2009)

So it's at 6PM here in CST - THIS evening right? Dayum I made that hard. thanks for your patience.... my mickey mouse watch wound down.


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

OHC try at 12:01 yopur time i'm on the east coast and last month i hit it at a little after 12:00 and it went through. Thats a new word yopur....i meant your.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Tact I know you meant well...and I appriciate the headsup on the free=bies...but we still are not allowed to post live links outside of this site...It's for all of our safety!  Can you try to edit it to xx instead of tt?


----------



## Tact (Dec 3, 2009)

Done


----------



## Tact (Dec 3, 2009)

As of 12:02 AM GMT (December 4th) time the seeds are all still listed as 'out of stock'. I guess it doesn't go down at the stroke of midnight .


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 3, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> OHC try at 12:01 yopur time i'm on the east coast and last month i hit it at a little after 12:00 and it went through. Thats a new word yopur....i meant your.


 
So you think they are on USA time? hmmmm well I'll hang on here for a bit - as long as it doesn't mess with my "Survivor" night.... I gota see what that sly Rudy pulls next.


----------



## Locked (Dec 3, 2009)

Has anyone gone to the contact us screen? I just went and there is a big clock that says it is their local time but it says it is 7:53 pm which is my time (East Coast) I find this a bit strange since it is actually 12:53 am in the UK...I wonder if it is different depending on what time zone *you* are in?


----------



## Tact (Dec 3, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Has anyone gone to the contact us screen? I just went and there is a big clock that says it is their local time but it says it is 7:53 pm which is my time (East Coast) I find this a bit strange since it is actually 12:53 am in the UK...I wonder if it is different depending on what time zone *you* are in?



Rgr that HL, it says 7:25 PM for me now, which is what time it is CST. Then under the clock some text states _'Clock time to be set to GMT'_.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

I signed up for the email to tell me when its in stock...I am checking occasionally anyways tho...


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

It will bw there patience 2dog.


----------



## warfish (Dec 3, 2009)

I was looking at this offer, but I make it a habit to not order a second order from a company until I receive my first and know things are going well.  Well, lucky for me my recent order arrived today so now I can get more, hehe   5 business days to arrive.  Real good service.

Warfish


----------



## viper (Dec 3, 2009)

have you looked at the strains yet ? kandy kush sounds yummy


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok all i'll tell ya. If ya need to rest do it. I'm sure they will not run out by 2morrow when you wake up since they are running the freebie offer more than one day so they are prepared for multiple orders from different countries, place your order after your few sips of java.


----------



## Tact (Dec 4, 2009)

Well nothing as of 6:12 am GMT time, I will check back in the morning, night all.


----------



## warfish (Dec 4, 2009)

There doors open in 3 hours (9 am GMT).  I am betting it will be shortly after that.  Hoping so anyway, hehe


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

ty warfish.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 4, 2009)

went to the tude site, my cart is now empty! won't let me log back on! tried several times, must be busy.


----------



## Callawave (Dec 4, 2009)

Tact said:
			
		

> I guess assume it is midnight GMT time, so OHC if you are CST check @ 6 pm, or adjust if you are not CST so you are checking back @ midnight GMT.


According to Einstein, the faster you grow, the slower time goes for you.
Time isnt relative to me though; I have my own wormhole. But as my zero point module is low on power, I had better order mine last week.
Boy, am I glad its not a leap year. :bolt:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

it's up now......i'm buyin'


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

just put in my order 
this is wot i ordered 
g13 lab pineapple express fem (1)
world of seeds afghan kush special fem (3) that 1 sounds like a curry
ceres seeds orange bud fem (1)
dna hash plant haze fem free
dinafam moby **** fem free
and of course all the free 1's kushberry x skunk kandyberry x skunk og18 x skunk sleestack x skunk and la confidential x skunk


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

how'd you get the free fems ??


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

they just came up in the basket as a keeped adding i think you have to spend so much il have a look at wot i spent

£55.47 i spent they say ufo#1 and ufo#2


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

cool...i/m just gettin' the freebies lol.


----------



## Locked (Dec 4, 2009)

Order is in 5 fem White Dwarf, all the DNA freebies and the freebie add ons:Hash Plant fem and Moby D1ck fem....you gotta love Attitude


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

theres going to be alot of the same gj next year should be fun 
i cant wait


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Just woke up and put my order in. Thank you all fer being patient i'll e-mail the tude and get the times straight.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 4, 2009)

score here is my order!

Nirvana Seeds Snow White Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 05 Seeds  NIRC21/NSF543 1 £24.99 

World of Seeds Landraces Afghan Kush Feminized
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds  WORE21/WFS301 1 £21.99 

World of Seeds Legend Collection Star 47
Feminized Seeds Per Pack - 03 seeds  WFS377/WFS777/WFS1277/WFS377 1 £21.99 
DNA Genetics Kush Berry X Skunk

DNA Genetics LA Confidential X Skunk

DNA Genetics Kandy Kush X Skunk

DNA Genetics Sleestack X Skunk

DNA Genetics OG18 x Skunk

UFO# 1 DNA Hash Plant Haze Feminized

UFO # 2 Dinafem Moby **** Feminized

UFO# 3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice collection 2dog!


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Really? i like the taste


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah saw that? Thinkin its con.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

whats better, con or woman???


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmmmm. good question.......


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

anybody ever ordered in the breeder packs ??? i got the mug stealth.. just wondering what their chances are..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

oh yeah....i read that ..duuuhhh....i hope it's a cool mug. when i looked at the different designs, they were all out of stock..i love a good cup of joe and a nice doob in the morning..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

how long do they usually take to arrive ?


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Puff its a 50/50 chance on getting the breeders pack but haven't had any problems with the repacked beans. Mind thats a trip about the one that smokes like a con.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2009)

ill guess the 21st hopefully sooner


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

i smoke like a con...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

so did they do this just to get the new strains in circulation ? or are they just being cool for the holidays ?? either way, i think it rocks...i have millions of seeds and was not even looking to buy more but that word "free" does funny things to me lol..


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

i have gotten mine on the eastcoast in 7 - 12 working day. They have a tracking program that updates your order as it gets to ya. Hit the track order button note all orders are usually posted the next day.


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

These are not yet released. the tudes way of being cool.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i smoke like a con...


 

you goofy joint smoker! when i reenter a the system im gunna show the homies how to make a bong


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 4, 2009)

i ordered the dvd case with a shirt aint risking it now


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

i looked but it said they were out of stock....if you click on the mug icon it shows many different styles but all out of stock.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 4, 2009)

Callawave said:
			
		

> According to Einstein, the faster you grow, the slower time goes for you.
> Time isnt relative to me though; I have my own wormhole. But as my zero point module is low on power, I had better order mine last week.
> Boy, am I glad its not a leap year. :bolt:


it's all good. I went into my worm hole at around midnight and the world was still on it's axis when I woke this morning. Sleep Good - Coffee Good - Free Seeds and Auto Order Good - It's All Good. .

Thanks for the help in the IM yesterday Chef !


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Anytime OHC, looking foward to a auto GJ.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just placed my order....I got the UFO's but where do the 15 free seeds come in??? i didnt see that??


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

You were supposed to do that first it is in the newsletter.


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

hemmhoff go to the site sign up for the newsletter then e-mail the tude about the offer and tell them that you  just placed an order. See if they will put it on your order.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 4, 2009)

Can he go to his order history and cancel a pending order and start fresh?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 4, 2009)

ah crap.


just have to place another order monday


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 4, 2009)

Or i can just email them and ask...


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Dunno i think they will put it on the order, i think you can  cancell and re-order, i would try e-mailing them first to see what they say. They are very accomodating.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 4, 2009)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> Just placed my order....I got the UFO's but where do the 15 free seeds come in??? i didnt see that??



Hey Bud...

You should give them a call or go back online...  You need to put in another order and add all of those freebies to your 'shopping cart.'   You go to the "Newsletter" page, then click on the VIEW button on each strain individually so it brings up another page where you add them to your basket...  Maybe you can combine 2 orders and get them shipped together.  I'm sure it's pretty crazy around there during this freebie promotion so you may do better to place another order and then email them and also maybe try to call to talk to someone about your situation.  I'm sure you're not the only one who thought they would come up in your basket automatically... Personally, I wouldn't wait until the last day of the offer to straighten this out...  It's still business hours in England...   Give them a ring and see if you're lucky enuf to get through...  If you place another order and put in a special note with your order maybe they can catch the other one and combine the two...

Peace!


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

I would contact them through e-mail or phone before placing another order.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2009)

I just ordered the free ones and paid £4.50 postage.

Log in (If you are not a member you need to join)

On the left you will see a column of links, click the newsletter, the free ones are on that page.

You need to click on one of the free seeds and add it to your cart then go back to the newsletter and do the same for all 5 freebies.

Then pay your postage and thats it, simple 

eace:


----------



## Parcero (Dec 4, 2009)

> i think you can  cancell and re-order



How do you do that?

click, click, click, took my order twice so wanna cancel the other one


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Not real sure never had to cancell an order. Place a e-mail or phone call. i'll nav the site to see what i can see


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 4, 2009)

my order info list my city but not my state...i emailed them and gave them the order# and the correct info...do you think they'll fix it or should i cancel and reorder...i got the gauranteed delivery..


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

They will get it you should get e-mail confirmation. I looked at the site it doesn't give info on cancelling orders. Either e-mail or call them direct. I'm more than sure they will fix the problem.


----------



## Tact (Dec 4, 2009)

How many of the freebies can we add? I added 5 of each, is there a limit or will they only send you 3 per?


----------



## Tact (Dec 4, 2009)

Order placed, also picked up 10 feminized Dutch Passion Voodoo seeds which added an additional 2 free DNA seeds. 27 seeds incoming!


----------



## warfish (Dec 4, 2009)

I ordered 3 of each.  The real reason I did that was that I was stoned tired, not used to staying up that late, lol.  So when I went to order in my mind they said 3 seeds, so I put 3 on the order form.  Now after looking at it this morn I realize that would be 9 of each seed, hehe.  

I already have a tracking number for my order, yay   I needed another coffee mug!    Have been scared to try any skunk grows in my house cause of smell, but after brousing the diy forum I think I found out how to nuetralize the smell so I'm going to give it a go on the next grow.  

Warfish


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

i just checked me email my order has been dispatched yipee has any1 else's ?


----------



## Parcero (Dec 4, 2009)

> I looked at the site it doesn't give info on cancelling orders



Ya man, so did I and didnt find any cancel buttons either. I only asked in case it´s  just me who doesnt find it. 
I emailed them no worries.
Got some other free seeds aswell when I placed my auto order, nice, 7 different ones


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 4, 2009)

I can not WAIT to get these babies started..... 

I am going to build a whole new set up once i get them


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 4, 2009)

YAY,, just got my order placed a few minutes ago.  So exited to get these beans on there way.  Man I love attitude!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats family, LHL welcome to the party! Happy holidays!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Congrats family, LHL welcome to the party! Happy holidays!



wot have you ordered chef my friend?


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

This round just the freebies, soon prozak, maui wowie, bubblegum and the one i've been waiting to do cannnabiogens destroyer!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

maybe we all could hav a kushberry x skunk comp as no1 has grown it b4 that would be a big comp with plenty of entrys just a fort wot you think


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

oh man thats an awsome idea! I'm in!


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

maybe the best of three new strains?


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

yes yes chef i wont be starting mine untill my veg room is empty and then they will be vegged for 8/9weeks depending on when i germ them how about you


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup gonna need a bit; in order to take clones from the three new ones in the tent. Things kinda full right now. But soon.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

same here veg and flower room full hopefully flower room will be empty in 2/3 week then veg room will be empted and put in flower room and a couple weeks after il germ them sounds like a plan


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

lets do it! Heck maybe just maybe we can get a couple of the mods who hopefully ordered and we can see what they got!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 4, 2009)

Man why do they have to do this when I'm laid-off!!!  I want in on it, but I'm scared to spend any noney right now, without a steady income coming in.  Unenjoyment don't pay enough to be ordering seeds...although it would be cool to say that the gov.t' bought them for me...lol.  I look forward to watching ya'll grow out your beans!


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

i think you can order just the freebies and just pay for the p&p im not sure it would be worth ago if u had i little bit of money


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 4, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Man why do they have to do this when I'm laid-off!!! I want in on it, but I'm scared to spend any noney right now, without a steady income coming in. Unenjoyment don't pay enough to be ordering seeds...although it would be cool to say that the gov.t' bought them for me...lol. I look forward to watching ya'll grow out your beans!


 
 Looook into my eyes LF  Loooook deep into my eyes...... 
Your Uncle Sam Commands You to Order the FREE (plus shipping) seeds. 
Now go in peace and do as your uncle commands!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 4, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i think you can order just the freebies and just pay for the p&p im not sure it would be worth ago if u had i little bit of money


 
:yeahthat: 

I got my order in today early, as I am in the UK and its usually 2 days max delivery on normal post handling, I will let you know when they arrive so you can gauge the delay because of huge orders.

eace:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 4, 2009)

im in the uk aswell HIE and they were dispatched a couple hours after i ordered seem like they will be here monday


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 4, 2009)

Ordered


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 4, 2009)

Got mine in too, 17 new flavors counting the freebies :aok:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 4, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Looook into my eyes LF  Loooook deep into my eyes......
> Your Uncle Sam Commands You to Order the FREE (plus shipping) seeds.
> Now go in peace and do as your uncle commands!


 

 my hands suddenly started searching for attitudes website all on their own...what the ...what ...is happening...to me....must order free seeds :dancing: 
LOL OHC...you are a sweet heart!  I'll look into it...what is the cost of shipping to the US?  I have all weekend?  cause I would have to go put some $ on my pre-paid visa...I don't like using my regular card for online, I've already been a victim of identity theaft from someone stealing my mail yrs ago.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 4, 2009)

LF its less then $25 US


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 4, 2009)

$25 sounds about right, my order form said 15 pounds and that's a tad less than $25 BUT I ordered the stealth shipping with a t-shirt. And I might add that in the past I've had a "conversion fee" as a seperate line item charge on my CC statement which was roughly 10%. I don't have any experience with the pre load cards so can't advise you LF ...... anyone else have any input?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 4, 2009)

that's exactly what mine said as well OHC,, 15 pounds shipped stealth.

I haven't seen that conversion fee you speak of though.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 4, 2009)

$14.14


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2009)

im just hoping for a bad *** pheno probably make f2's if theres males

og skunk:holysheep:  thats one i havent smoked


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> maybe we all could hav a kushberry x skunk comp as no1 has grown it b4 that would be a big comp with plenty of entrys just a fort wot you think


i'm in too !!! :hubba:  sounds like an awesome thread i can't wait to get my mug....and the seeds of course can anyone tell me anything about DNA ? are they bad or what...looks like everyone was drooling this morning (as was i).


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> i'm in too !!! :hubba: sounds like an awesome thread i can't wait to get my mug....and the seeds of course can anyone tell me anything about DNA ? are they baddas or what...looks like everyone was drooling this morning (as was i).


 

they got good genetics in these crosses


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> my hands suddenly started searching for attitudes website all on their own...what the ...what ...is happening...to me....must order free seeds :dancing:
> LOL OHC...you are a sweet heart! I'll look into it...what is the cost of shipping to the US? I have all weekend? cause I would have to go put some $ on my pre-paid visa...I don't like using my regular card for online, I've already been a victim of identity theaft from someone stealing my mail yrs ago.


mine was 24.something with the mug stealth


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

lhl the conversion button is on the right towards the top it starts off in british lbs. OHC you can pick a pre-paid at your local shop, cvs, or wallyworld. You can load up to 3-5 hundred at a time i think is the limit. Each time you load money on it cost a fee of around five. You do have the options of either keeping it a namless card or you can put a name on it.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah chef I changed the rate to US but once the transaction processed and sent me to paypal it wen't back to british lbs.  Haven't had that happen before but it was no biggie.  I already new it was just under $25.

edit : oh and by the way got my confirmation this morning...  wooohooo!!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 5, 2009)

Shipped


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

nice!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 5, 2009)

Woo Hoo got my confirmation in my email this morning.  Stealth T-shirt and beans on the way.  Thanks Chef, and others, for the heads up.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 5, 2009)

my order was shipped today!!!! yeah BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2009)

got my status change letter....looks like they're goin' through yay !!!!!


----------



## fishboybug (Dec 6, 2009)

just ordered mine today!!  $25 with the stealth shipping tshirt!  hope they make it safely!!!!  thanks for the post


----------



## ray jay (Dec 6, 2009)

Fruity, chef, That grow sounds like fun. Give a heads up when your getting ready to start. Would like to join in.

                                                 Ray Jay


----------



## pickle (Dec 6, 2009)

Can't wait for mine! I LOVE FREE STUFF!!


----------



## danfinance2008 (Dec 7, 2009)

i did not read through this whole thread. it may have been stated. but i emailed attitude and they said you do not get the ufo's with this offer. i was kinda bumed. so fyi you may not get the ufo offer also


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 7, 2009)

danfinance2008 said:
			
		

> i did not read through this whole thread. it may have been stated. but i emailed attitude and they said you do not get the ufo's with this offer. i was kinda bumed. so fyi you may not get the ufo offer also



I think if you only paid for shipping in order to get the free xmas goodies then you don't get the UFO's, but those who also ordered other seeds along with the xmas goodies will get the UFO's.


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## danfinance2008 (Dec 7, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> I think if you only paid for shipping in order to get the free xmas goodies then you don't get the UFO's, but those who also ordered other seeds along with the xmas goodies will get the UFO's.


 
i hope you are right

i asked

do you still get the ufo offers, plus 3 seeds from 5 strains?


the response
Hi there

You do not get the UFO's as well.


Many Thanks

Rachel

The Attitude


so i guess it was one or the other


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 7, 2009)

danfinance2008 said:
			
		

> i hope you are right
> 
> i asked
> 
> ...


I purchased several different seed packs in addition to ordering the xmas freebies and my receipt/order had the proper amount of UFO's listed per what i spent on regular seeds. Haven't received them yet tho..
 Did you order seeds other than the freebies?


----------



## danfinance2008 (Dec 7, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> I purchased several different seed packs in addition to ordering the xmas freebies and my receipt/order had the proper amount of UFO's listed per what i spent on regular seeds. Haven't received them yet tho..
> Did you order seeds other than the freebies?


 
i did also and you are right, but then i got the email
i am sure they would give them to you if it showerd up on the order

but cant say why i got the email


----------



## zipflip (Dec 8, 2009)

any of you put more then 1 in for the amount of each?
 cuz i put 2 in each quantity box and my invoice said the same thing as well as my order confirmation, and still was only roun 20 for me.
  i shoulda tried puttin 10 or 20 in the box  :hubba: but i figure if i wasnt greedy bout it and just maybe, just maybe they'll send me two (3 seed) packs of each then :confused2:
   or ya'll think tehy'll just still send the one of each?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

I am thinking that they will just ship the one no matter what you put...but we shal see.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 8, 2009)

dang. was worth a try tho anyway.
  maybe santa is  in on all this too and he knows i been a good boy this year so...  :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

you never know....I still havent even gotten my email ...


----------



## zipflip (Dec 8, 2009)

i was right at the gates when tehy first opened i think. was like 5am on the central time zone around, give or take some minutes. i got my emails i thhink within 24hours of placing order.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 8, 2009)

well 2dog, I just got my email around noon today and I emailed em last night because in my account history it was dispatched on the 6th and my CC was charged on the 5th ..... I placed my order around 10:45AM CST on Friday the 4th..... I get the feeling they are swamped. go figure.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

All the orders under this account are listed below:

Order No


Dec 08 2009 Dec 04 2009, 13:18 PM View 


oh man says it has been shipped..maybe they have been too busy to email...


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

what did u say hippie... I can't seem to see anything but that awsome new avatar of yours!  lol


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 8, 2009)

HI,

I placed my order by mid morning last friday and I just received the confirmation email that my seeds had been 'dispatched' to the Queen's very own Royal Post! God save the Queen if she's having to ship marijuana seeds in her spare time! Times really ARE tough...  Got to admire her fortitude tho....

:holysheep:


​


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

lol imagine the queen high...prancing around her gardens with a candy in her mouth....maybe thats why they live to be so old in that family..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 8, 2009)

Well LHL enjoy it while you can..... I tried to download a cute lil Christmas theme avatar and it's slightly to big and MP spit it back out. Now I can't find the file where I stored my original avatar..... and I havn't had time to figure out how to resize the Christmas themed one. SO I must post a disclaimer. My panties are not pink. 



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> what did u say hippie... I can't seem to see anything but that awsome new avatar of yours! lol


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Well LHL enjoy it while you can..... I tried to download a cute lil Christmas theme avatar and it's slightly to big and MP spit it back out. Now I can't find the file where I stored my original avatar..... and I havn't had time to figure out how to resize the Christmas themed one. SO I must post a disclaimer. My panties are not pink.


 
darn I was hoping that was u :hubba: 

oh well the image will stay burned in the ol' memory bank for a while.


----------



## Tact (Dec 8, 2009)

Mine shipped today, I got an e-mail confirmation from Rachel at the 'tude' regrading a question about getting the UFO seeds listed in my order receipt. I picked up the 15 free seeds and 10 Dutch Passion Voodoo feminized, this netted me 2 UFO seeds with my order, so 27 seeds incoming.


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice tact, got my shipped confirmation here. Can't wait to see the GJ that come out of this one!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 8, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Well LHL enjoy it while you can..... I tried to download a cute lil Christmas theme avatar and it's slightly to big and MP spit it back out. Now I can't find the file where I stored my original avatar..... and I havn't had time to figure out how to resize the Christmas themed one. SO I must post a disclaimer. My panties are not pink.


Dang it OHC, how am i gonna get any reading/posting done with your new avatar around....
 True I didn't picture pink either... so what color are they??:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2009)

I got my beans today with my cool mug...that was the quickest attitude has ever gotten them to me...ordered Friday around 7am.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2009)

if it was me, i would'nt state shipping times, and dates, like cofirm statements, delivery status, and such on an open forum...

does this seem a bit odd to anyone other than me?...

seems your stacking the cards against yourself, on being intercepted by port authority...

i've seen stranger things happen...

really. please keep in mind, never speak of shipping details in an open forum. this is common sense...

last i checked, it is still illegal for seeds to be shipped to the US... ...

(you guys/gals elsewhere, i can't speak on your laws)...

just trying to give you a heads up...take it for what you want to...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 8, 2009)

well there goes my post...thanks IRISH....lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 8, 2009)

was the mug one of the mugs shown in the merchandise section ??? i would like to recieve the "rollin' stash" mug...which one did you get hamster ?


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2009)

no ill thoughts. you know that Puff. i just hate it when some one says, " my beans were confiscated, and i got this letter"...yada, yada, yada...

especially when it was hard earned money. that makes it real hard to swallow...

what? no T-Shirt?...  ...


----------



## Locked (Dec 8, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> was the mug one of the mugs shown in the merchandise section ??? i would like to recieve the "rollin' stash" mug...which one did you get hamster ?



The mug I got has an eyeball coming out of a skull....I will post a pic of it in a minute...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 8, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I got my beans today with my cool mug...that was the quickest attitude has ever gotten them to me...ordered Friday around 7am.



Holy HOOTS Hammy!  

That's some quick mail service! :aok: Thanks for sharing your good news! Several years ago I placed my order on a Thursday, they were shipped on Friday, Monday was a holiday and I had them on Tues...  so the mail service was the same.  It goes to show you just how fast things can move through the postage system when they aren't 'held' by homeland security for special machine screening etc...   My last 3 Attitude orders took 18, 8 and 15 days...  Royal Post always has the beans in NYC within a day or two but then they usually sit in NYC at customs for a typical government delay and then they are sent on...  Maybe they've suspended some of their security measures to keep things flowing better during the holiday rush...   NICE!

Peace!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 8, 2009)

government delay things ?? really ??? when...lol


----------



## Tact (Dec 14, 2009)

They arrived today!

Roughly 9 days later.

Go tude.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

mine came today as well..good times!


----------



## fishboybug (Dec 14, 2009)

got mine today!  the tshirt has a bulldog smoking on the front.  "*THE DOGS*  BOLLOCKS  DAMBUSTING-SINCE 1420"  ordered last friday (12/04).  10 days.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll jump in....I got my freebie's in the mail today, on the east coast US.  I ordered on Saturday, I think it was the day or two after they started accepting orders.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 14, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

Ordered Fri. on the west coast!  :woohoo:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

funny thing is that mine is signed to be mailed on 12/12...whic would mean I got super quickly...oh wait...sneaky put 08-12-09 on my package where they signed to send...wonder why?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 14, 2009)

prolly 12/12 from NYC 2dog.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

still laughing about the august part tho...figured someone was really stoned...


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 14, 2009)

lol...
2dog r u sure your not stoned.  
they are just using a different date format sweetie!  
it's 12-8-09


----------



## fishboybug (Dec 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> funny thing is that mine is signed to be mailed on 12/12...whic would mean I got super quickly...oh wait...sneaky put 08-12-09 on my package where they signed to send...wonder why?


they list it as day-month-year and in the US its month-day-year.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine are here. Hello DWC nice to meet you.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

i got mine earlier today too....yay...the LA con is going in the veg room asap!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 14, 2009)

all this talk an i called my causin and mine are in at his place too.
 only as i suspected, he wants to keep the mug LOL.  
  i told him go for it so long as he brings me my beans when he comes home for xmas this week :aok:
  now my seed ordring cherry has been broke an im a be a seed buying ***** even if i dont grow em all right away. :hubba:  i like to hoard(sp?) lol


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

congrats zip and thanks for the heads up my friend..


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 14, 2009)

still waiting...

*sniff


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

this was my second time ordering from overseas so i'm over the "cherry" thing" and will never plant a bagseed again lol..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> lol...
> 2dog r u sure your not stoned.
> they are just using a different date format sweetie!
> it's 12-8-09


 


lol duh for me...only one bowl in shouldnt be that stoned course it is my pk...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> still waiting...
> 
> *sniff


they'll be there tomorrow........


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

so whos growing what first ? or what is your most anticipated strain of the 5 ?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

prob the og18x skunk or the sleestack...but candy is dandy...


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 14, 2009)

Ditto - ordered the 4th and got em today. It's all good.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 14, 2009)

tracked mine, hit NYC thurs, 4pm. still waitin i tx


----------



## zipflip (Dec 14, 2009)

no prob 2 dog :aok:



> so whos growing what first ? or what is your most anticipated strain of the 5 ?


 dag, idk wat im ago wit first.
   maybe do 2 beans of each and do 2 or three strains in onw whack. my veg cab isnt all taht large. guess ima have to get em all bonsai liek my main mom :hubba:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Received my package today.  I was hoping for the skull logo, got the bulldog though.  Oh well, happy with everything else but I doubt I'll be starting any of them any time soon.  Not sure yet, we'll see.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

i would like to get a mom of each...that would set me up for awhile..


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm exited about the sleestack, and will probably plant those first.  Haven't been home yet so don't know what shirt I got.  Sounds like the majority received the bulldog?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

i got the zippo mug....


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

do you guys put in requests when you order in that little comment section...I didnt order stleath I ordered it in the dvd case....arrived perfectly. I have 2 of the bulldog shirts already and my cup cupboard is too full.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine arrived today, as well. Ordered on the 4th.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

who was it that ordered 2 o every strain ??? did they get it all ?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

I didnt get my ufo...the one you get for spending so much...I am kind of ticked it was on my order list....


----------



## Tact (Dec 14, 2009)

@ Puff

I ordered 5 of each, and only got the stated 3 of each, 15 total.

@ 2Dog

I got 2 UFO (Moby ****, Hash Plant) with my order, 10 feminized Voodoo from Dutch Passion.

27 seeds in total.

Call em/e-mail em.


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah I got my 2nd order today from attitude...I placed my first early Friday morning the 4th...ordered 5 fem White Dwarfs and all the dna freebies...got those that Monday the 7th...quickest I hve ever gotten my beans from Attitude...but I ordered again early Saturday the 5th and tried upping the quantity in all of the freebies especially the Sleestack which I put a 6 in the quantity...lol got those beans today and sad to say only got 3 beans of each again...so the quantity total meant nothing....I did get two different mugs though..one eyeball and one Zippo....I had a feeling they were only going to gve 3 beans of each no matter what you put in the quantity but I took a chance anyway...at least I hve 6 beans of each now....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 14, 2009)

Dadgummit!  :cry: My seeds didn't come today :cry: and I ordered them on the 4th too...   Even the Zipponator got his but all I got was a lump of coal in my stocking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe Kris Kringle will pop by in his Smart Car tomorrow with my 'bloody beans!' :hubba:  Not that I'm in any hurry to grow them but I always feel better once they're delivered...  

Quote:
  	 	 		 			 				 Originally Posted by *lordhighlama*
_lol...
2dog r u sure your not stoned. 
they are just using a different date format sweetie! 
it's 12-8-09

_


			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> lol duh for me...only one bowl in shouldnt be that stoned course it is my pk...



That was a good stoned moment for sure 2Dog.... the first time I went to work in Europe for any length of time years ago the whole day/month/year format really threw me a curveball... 



			
				Tact said:
			
		

> Moby ****



No references to literary classics around here, bud...  MP Rule 419z   The last time a couple guys got into it over discussing Queequeg the Noble Savage and Capt. Ahab's fondness for his dark eyes & things got really ugly...

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

Tact said:
			
		

> @ Puff
> 
> I ordered 5 of each, and only got the stated 3 of each, 15 total.
> 
> ...


 


I will thank you! they owe me these three and I really want the hash plants..   hash plant haze, moby ****, blue hash all fem...


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2009)

Get your freebies 2dog....don't let them gip you on those freebies....


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 14, 2009)

I just emailed them..I mean I have spent over 500.00 with that company they should honor it...


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 14, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> they'll be there tomorrow........



I'm kinda worried because according to the USPS, they haven't even hit the states yet... :confused2:

Maybe they just didn't scan it in or something when it transferred from Royal Mail.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 14, 2009)

hell yeah i walk in the door tired from a super long day and my brother hands me my package   i will be growing the l.a. con x sk1 asap and we got a comfirmed "highland deisel"(ecsd s1)female  



im in california so anyone in the middle i would contact the company


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I'm kinda worried because according to the USPS, they haven't even hit the states yet... :confused2:
> 
> Maybe they just didn't scan it in or something when it transferred from Royal Mail.



The USPS tracking system sucks...and i am not saying that just because i am a UPS driver.... it really does...I hve gotten my delivery and it still did not even show in the US yet online....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 14, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I'm kinda worried because according to the USPS, they haven't even hit the states yet... :confused2:
> 
> Maybe they just didn't scan it in or something when it transferred from Royal Mail.


is it saying they recieved notice ? cause thats what mine said all the way up till they got to my door...i wouldnt worry.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 14, 2009)

'We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.'

Cool, thanks guys! I'm hoping they show up tomorrow. None of them are getting planted right away so no big hurry. I just want to know they are here, safe in my seed box :farm:


----------



## warfish (Dec 15, 2009)

I have received my free seeds as well today.  2Dog, dont feel too bad, they messed up my order a bit as well.  I got my free offer seeds, and a UFO seed since I purchased another feminized seed.  Well, the feminized seed, the only one I paid for, didnt arrive, lol.  I found it a bit funny, 16 free seeds arrive and the one I paid for absent    I already sent them an email, we will see come morning how they respond.

I am now trying to decide what one of the 5 to start germinating tonight   I have room for one maybe 2 more females come flower time so I am eager to add one of these strains to my grow.  I hope that others will start some of these seeds soon as well and maybe we can do a group grow journal on them  

Warfish


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 15, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> tracked mine, hit NYC thurs, 4pm. still waitin i tx


 
Betcha a dollar it'll be there tomorrow Cash. Mine hit Thursday and I'm in a major TX city - takes a while to get out there to the woodlands .


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> hell yeah i walk in the door tired from a super long day and my brother hands me my package  i will be growing the l.a. con x sk1 asap and we got a comfirmed "highland deisel"(ecsd s1)female
> 
> 
> 
> im in california so anyone in the middle i would contact the company


 

is this the same brother you think tore up the baby plants? my boot would still be up his butt for that one...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

warfish said:
			
		

> I have received my free seeds as well today. 2Dog, dont feel too bad, they messed up my order a bit as well. I got my free offer seeds, and a UFO seed since I purchased another feminized seed. Well, the feminized seed, the only one I paid for, didnt arrive, lol. I found it a bit funny, 16 free seeds arrive and the one I paid for absent  I already sent them an email, we will see come morning how they respond.
> 
> I am now trying to decide what one of the 5 to start germinating tonight  I have room for one maybe 2 more females come flower time so I am eager to add one of these strains to my grow. I hope that others will start some of these seeds soon as well and maybe we can do a group grow journal on them
> 
> Warfish


 

they are going to be eating a lot of extra postage costs....we shal see what they say..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> is this the same brother you think tore up the baby plants? my boot would still be up his butt for that one...


 
yeah same 1 i dont knoe forsure but i live with him. i decided to germ a sleestack x to add to my already going flower room


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 15, 2009)

I would keep that room locked up tight...and threaten him lol...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I would keep that room locked up tight...and threaten him lol...


 
i do now lol tell em no ones allowed to look till there done flowering... the second part wont work older brother he can get me so wouldnt wanna start a fight


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2009)

sorry to hear about the mess ups by the tude... but tough to blame them 2 much rite now.  As long as they make it right which I'm sure they will.  They have surely been overwhelmed with all the extra orders due to there promo I'm sure!


----------



## warfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Lordhighlama,
I was thinking along the same lines. I would bet it was there busiest few days ever. I will patiently wait for a reply from them. I dont doubt they will attempt to correct the situation in some way. They seem to have a good track record. 

Warfish


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 15, 2009)

oh and I got the bulldog shirt as well.  Seems like they were sending those out for the majority.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 15, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Betcha a dollar it'll be there tomorrow Cash. Mine hit Thursday and I'm in a major TX city - takes a while to get out there to the woodlands .



thanx, OHC. not in mail 2day :cry:  xxxxxvale, tx, pop. 418, manana i hope $


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 15, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> thanx, OHC. not in mail 2day :cry: xxxxxvale, tx, pop. 418, manana i hope $


K $ IOU  
Don't give up hope yet .... damn post office


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Havent got mine yet. They will be here. Nirvana is announcing thier december deals of up to 20% off orders and anyone who orders in dec. get a mystery pack of free seeds.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2009)

Mystery seeds could be all the seeds that are flops and they cant sell.

I'm not dissin Nirvana at all, I think they are great.

But who wants seeds they have no idea of?

eace:


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

i know hipster just trying to be fair to our sponser.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2009)

:aok:



eace:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 15, 2009)

Got mine and everythings there :farm:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 15, 2009)

Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> Got mine and everythings there :farm:


yay !!! ...told ya so...


----------



## warfish (Dec 16, 2009)

Got an email from attitude today.  The missing seed is in the mail and on the way to me, yay!   I knew they would make it right, cheer!

Warfish


----------



## Locked (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad to hear Attitude is doing the right thing warfish...


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Go Tude!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 16, 2009)

yah my email is different...I already listed everything sent and told her all that was missing were those three specefic seeds...sheesh. 

Hi there

What did you receive with your parcel?


Many Thanks

Rachel

The Attitude


----------



## zipflip (Dec 16, 2009)

sweet!
 my causin come home today for the holidays already and brought me my beans i shipped to him :hubba:
  and all are there and well.
  but i told him he could keep the mug for doing the order for me :aok:
  now on to pickin the right time to start them and get the ball rollin on some "HOPEFULLY" decent genetics.



> Mystery seeds could be all the seeds that are flops and they cant sell.


 i jus hope this not the case with attitudes freebie offers each month they do


----------

